# Phrags in bloom.....



## Michael Bonda (Mar 25, 2020)

My schlimii
Such tiny flowers:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 25, 2020)

And Peruflora’s Spirit x wallisii:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 25, 2020)

Sorry the pics mixed up


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 25, 2020)

schlimii


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 25, 2020)

Peru x wall:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 25, 2020)

Flower just opening


----------



## abax (Mar 25, 2020)

Lovely flowers and there's absolutely nothing wrong with
tiny, perfect blooms. I adore those petite pink blooms.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 25, 2020)

I agree. The tiny perfect flower is a great compact windowsill plant


----------



## awesomei (Mar 26, 2020)

The peru X wallisii is stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 26, 2020)

The petals are getting longer and twisted with age too 
Reminds me of Schroederae


----------



## awesomei (Mar 26, 2020)

That is normal. Flowers continue to grow after they open, thus, changing in size, shape and color as the mature.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 26, 2020)

Michael Bonda said:


> My schlimii
> Such tiny flowers:


Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 26, 2020)

The peru X wallisii is really interesting. Nicely done on both!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

Pk x wallisii, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 29, 2020)

Look at these petals at 1 week old bloom
I love it!


----------



## awesomei (Mar 30, 2020)

Still, simply gorgeous!


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2020)

That flower is stunning!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 5, 2020)

Still growing at 16 day old bloom and second flower open


----------



## grubea (Apr 5, 2020)

How long are the petals?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 5, 2020)

7 inches. new bloom is 5.5 inches


----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 5, 2020)

New bloom


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2020)

Dear Bonda, I want divisions of all
your Phrags. please. :>)


----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 8, 2020)

Still in bloom at 5 weeks


----------



## Michael Bonda (Apr 8, 2020)

First flower still on


----------

